# Speedstream 4100 No Internet Light Anymore!



## SuperSport (Nov 14, 2006)

I have had Sbc Yahoo Dsl for a little over a month now on Windows XP and all of a sudden, it wont allow me to get online. The power light is solid green, the ethernet light is solid green, the DSL light is solid green, and the Internet light is off. Every minute or so, it will blink like it is trying to establish some kind of connection, and then it will stop blinking. Does anybody know what is going on here? It has been fine ever since i got it about a month, and all of a sudden, no internet light. If i could have some help, that would be great. Thanks. ray:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Did you by chance change the primary e-mail account password lately?

Usually with DSL service the primary/first e-mail account and password is the required user name and password for the account to connect.

With the DSL light being solid green, this would indicate that most likely the DSL signal is good to your modem and the problem may be "account" related.

JamesO


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 14, 2006)

No the primary e-mail account or password was not altered at all. I just simply couldnt get online one day. Thanks for your help, and if anybody else has any suggestions feel free.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Contact your DSL provider. They can confirm the modem is locked and has a good signal. They may need to reset the account to get it working.

There may also be a billing issue as well?

JamesO


----------



## Borgslayer (Nov 12, 2007)

I have the same modem, and it also sometimes cuts off my internet. What you need to do is log in on your modem's set up page.

For this modem, the ip you type in the address bar is::: 192.168.0.1

Then I think you go to connection, then log in with your email and password. 

It should work then. But doing it from behind a router is a little bit more difficult, if that ever becomes the case.

Borgslayer


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Borgslayer*, did you happen to pick up on the fact that this thread was about 9 months old? I think this must have been resolved.


----------

